# How do i wire a 3 wire fan to a 2 wire adapter???



## wiimb (Jul 27, 2011)

Yeh i have my fans and adapters but not sure how i will do it with 3 wires on fan and 2 wires on plug?
Ill shot some pictures up 2moro to get a better idea.
Peace!


----------



## jgould (Jul 27, 2011)

3 wire is for fan speed , pick one, black or red , one is for high speed and one is low and then tape off unused wire on fan.hope that helps, if not i will try to explain better.


----------



## TheOrganic (Jul 27, 2011)

Wiimb are you talking about wiring up a adapter cord to your fan?


----------



## Biologically Incorrect (Jul 27, 2011)

Isn't Black - & Red + & the 3rd wire the speed control and if not used the fan will run at full speed? I'm pretty sure this is how old school PC fans run. I'm assuming that is what you are trying to hook up??

Peace out



jgould said:


> 3 wire is for fan speed , pick one, black or red , one is for high speed and one is low and then tape off unused wire on fan.hope that helps, if not i will try to explain better.


----------



## Toolage 87 (Jul 28, 2011)

Actually 3 wires can be...

Live , Negative , Ground

I have a fan here that I use in the summer and it uses a PC power cord and uses all 3 prongs.


----------



## Jakabok Botch (Jul 28, 2011)

what are they red black and white??? red is positive black negative...u can ignore the other one if u look at my grow u can see my exhaust fan the 3rd wire remains untouched(after i switched fans)...if ur using a cellphone charger or somthing like that the striped wire is usualy positive


----------



## Toolage 87 (Jul 28, 2011)

Yea but I've always found its the Red and black that you use not the white.


----------



## Jakabok Botch (Jul 28, 2011)

Biologically Incorrect said:


> Isn't Black - & Red + & the 3rd wire the speed control and if not used the fan will run at full speed? I'm pretty sure this is how old school PC fans run. I'm assuming that is what you are trying to hook up??
> 
> Peace out


i love ur avatar...looks like my water dragon when he was a baby


----------



## Jakabok Botch (Jul 28, 2011)

Toolage 87 said:


> Yea but I've always found its the Red and black that you use not the white.


ya...thats what i said


----------



## mrmadcow (Jul 28, 2011)

are you talking low voltage pc fans?
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-room-design-setup/385722-about-pc-fans.html
or a regular fan? in Europe or N.America?


----------



## jgould (Jul 28, 2011)

First of all are you using AC (house and utility) or DC(battery). AC power uses hot and neutral , black & white. DC power uses positive and negative, red & black.
So what style fan is it and what voltage?


----------



## Biologically Incorrect (Jul 28, 2011)

Exactly, easy to install either way. If AC you can just cut an extension cord, connect your wires to it, and then plug it in 

Peace out



jgould said:


> First of all are you using AC (house and utility) or DC(battery). AC power uses hot and neutral , black & white. DC power uses positive and negative, red & black.
> So what style fan is it and what voltage?


----------



## TheOrganic (Jul 28, 2011)

Maybe the OP should respond before we keep going on.


----------



## Biologically Incorrect (Jul 29, 2011)

Yes, please do. If not good luck!

Peace out



TheOrganic said:


> Maybe the OP should respond before we keep going on.


----------

